# mr aqua 7.5 cube - $20 off!



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey guys! i just ran across this!

http://www.petstore.com/petstore_coupons.aspx

the coupon is towards the bottom of the page. its $20 off a mr aqua low iron 7.5g cube. the coupon code is MRAQUA20

hope someone can use this!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome find! Now I gotta figure out where to put a little 12 inch tank... Hmmm. 

Or, find a way to fit my alarm clock, light, magazines and books from my nightstand inside the tank.... Hmmmm....


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

It's the new trend! desktop stuff in tanks! Voila.

The tank gets free shipping too! It's like 60$ total or something. Crazy! Low iron too! 

Ps. Petstore.com in a branch of marine depot. Fwiw


You can call me Bob


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

No problem! I except to see journals!


You can call me Bob


----------



## mmfish (Dec 24, 2008)

orchidman said:


> hey guys! i just ran across this!
> 
> http://www.petstore.com/petstore_coupons.aspx
> 
> ...


Go figure:

$79.00 petstore, division of marine depot, - $20 =$59

$49.00 marine depot no coupon= $49.00


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

mmfish said:


> Go figure:
> 
> $79.00 petstore, division of marine depot, - $20 =$59
> 
> $49.00 marine depot no coupon= $49.00


lol lol, typical.

does marine depot have free shipping?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Just checked for me it's cheaper at Marinedepot. $7.99 ground ups. Save two more $ lol


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

nalu86 said:


> lol lol, typical.
> 
> does marine depot have free shipping?


I thought that the $49 one at Marine Depot was the regular glass one.

Marine Depot also had this coupon available on the low iron version when I put in an order 4-5 days ago (not sure if they still do).


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...rium_Tank_Cube-Mr._Aqua-AZ1133-FIAQRC-vi.html

Link to the marine depot one. Looks about the same price in the end. Petstore.com has a good strategy.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Petstore.com is a branch of marinespot.com


You can call me Bob


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

same deal at both places. 79.99 minus 20 coupon


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

doh! I just bought one!


----------



## jrwestcoast (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you get free shipping at Petstore.com, but you have to spend $175 for free shipping at Marine Depot.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pestore.com has free shipping for this.

the final cost is $60.34


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Damn! Why do these things come up when I have no money! Haha. That's a great deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

it ends on halloween


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

They have been 49.99 at marinedepot for a very long time. Got 2 of them 4 months ago for the same price.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

the 49.99 ones are not starphire though, they're standard blue glass


----------

